# I just bought Bernardo Lathe Profi 550 LZ



## Andrea Pisani (Nov 6, 2021)

I will like to know if some of you have Profi 550 Lz? Please what is your opinion about it?
I can’t wait, I get very tired of my Chinese import old lathe.
I’m really how that I make a good choice. The features of my new lathe are very nice,I really hope that is rigid and precise, ?
They told me that will arrive within November end.
Please I will like to ear something about Profi 550 LZ or bernardo in general.


----------

